# PRIZKER 2007 · WHO'S THE WINNER??'



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

The 2007 is here and it comes the Pritzker Prize.
The winner was Richard Rogers (thanks Sbz2ifc). So....
¿Who should have been the winner?
Vote!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Calatrava i would say


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

Well... I voted for Calatrava because he's my favorite, even though I already knew who won :tongue2: ...and the winner is not even one of the options of the poll 

SPOILER


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh....yea, Calatrava is the favorite in every corner.
The Repuvlica voted for Toyo Ito. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

pd. Opps! Sorry. I wrote Eissmann. Is Eisenman.


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

Other year for Calatrava...maybe 2008.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Jean nouvel is long overdue imo.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Cliff said:


> Jean nouvel is long overdue imo.


Agreed...

Calatrava needs a longer time to prove himself I think.


----------



## delirious&zen (Mar 28, 2007)

calatrava rules !


----------



## some_stupid_nut (Sep 21, 2003)

I dont like all of Calatrava's stuff, but he has the momentum to win I think.


----------



## ThirskUK (Dec 5, 2004)

Cliff said:


> Jean nouvel is long overdue imo.


then Roger is super-long overdue
His former partner all got the prize since 90's


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

ThirskUK said:


> then Roger is super-long overdue
> His former partner all got the prize since 90's


Oh yea. Rogers had a lot of time waiting for the prize. I believe that the Barajas Airport of Madrid was the explosive one.


----------



## AJphx (Sep 13, 2002)

ah I thought it might end up being Rogers this year. (for some reason the delay in announcing the winner this year also made me think that)

I'm sure Calatrava will win eventually, I always thought Nouvel should win, but I am not sure he will.


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

The problem with calatrava is that lately his works there is the fallen one in a disproportionate and widely criticized monumentalism.


----------



## buba (Aug 14, 2006)

Calatrava is still "young". Once the fordham spire is built he will sure get more fame.
I'm happy Rogers got it.


----------



## 43:37 (Mar 20, 2007)

SANAA, MVRDV, Nicholas Grimshaw, Skidmore & Merrill (SOM), Dominique Perrault and Sauerbruch & Hutton goes with 0.

Oh.....


----------

